
Denuvo Accused of Using Unlicensed Software to Protect Its Anti-Piracy Tool - denzil_correa
https://torrentfreak.com/denuvo-accused-of-using-unlicensed-software-to-protect-it-anti-piracy-tool-170605/
======
squarefoot
The article has an update which points to this:

"Hi there! We were informed that there are open questions and some uncertainty
about the use of our software by DENUVO GmbH. Referring to this circumstance
we want to clarify that DENUVO GmbH had the right to use our software in the
past and has the right to use it currently as well as in the future. In
summary, no open issues exist between DENUVO GmbH and VMProtect Software for
which reason you may ignore any other divergent information."

It would be interesting to see on which terms they settled the dispute (if
any).

~~~
oxide
My speculation rests on the words a wise man once said:

C.R.E.A.M

Dolla dolla bill ya'll, indeed.

